# Devil's Den



## thorski (Apr 4, 2011)

Killington
April 1st 2011
Devil's Den from the top
Conditions=Great

Forgot my Kodak at ski house so all pics from cell phone.




















































For 2knees


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2011)

Great shots and BTW -- Back in the Day  had a  tee shirt said "Ski the Biggies "  with the appropriate photographic motivation


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

thorski said:


>



And all this time I though Thorski was a dude ...


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 4, 2011)

Never skied the Den....man that looks good.

Tetons look great too!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2011)

The rack attack is back


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 4, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Never skied the Den....man that looks good.
> 
> Tetons look great too!



its great, growler is better.  the stuff not on the map is best


----------



## mediamogul (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet! One of the toughest marked glades on the mountain! Nice job taking it right out over the cliff bands.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, les grands tetons!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great! Glades too.


----------



## reefer (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pictoral!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 5, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Looks great! Glades too.



What glades?=)


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 5, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Never skied the Den....man that looks good.
> 
> Tetons look great too!



I always shied away because of the mandatory cliff jump...


----------



## thorski (Apr 5, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I always shied away because of the mandatory cliff jump...



There are no mandatory cliff drops. You can ski around every major jump in there.


----------

